# Wal-Mart guns... not as bad as you'd think



## elconjuntolobo (Jul 2, 2006)

im looking to buy a nice cheap rifle for some coyote hunting and i saw some pretty good guns at Wal-Mart of all places. i actually saw a nice Marlin lever action in a .44 
i wonder if this would be a good coyote hunting gun? 
what do you all say?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I sure wouldn't recomend a 44 for predator hunting, unless you're hunting in a cave. 
If you want a predator hunting caliber, look at the 204, 222, 223, 220 swift, 22-250, 243, 25-06. I think Wallmart carries all those calibers or they can get one for you.


----------



## elconjuntolobo (Jul 2, 2006)

ok thanks. now would a .30-30 be a good size for coyote and other misc. shooting ?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

It depends on where you put the shots, er uh bullets.......I mean shells. Do you want a single shot 30-30, eh Devin?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Walmart is a good choice to purchase a rifle pricewise, just choose a caliber that suites your hunting habits and terrain the best. For most, a .223 is great choice for short/long range ability, several different bullets of different grain and also the type of bullets available and also the lower cost of ammunition.


----------



## elconjuntolobo (Jul 2, 2006)

ok thanks, so a .30-30 is too small or...? i didnt really catch that.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Most predator/varmint hunters prefer a .22 caliber centerfire, with the exeception of a few interensted in extreme long range, then they like the .243 and .308.

My favorite predator caliber is the .22-250.

However, if you keep your shots, (rounds, bullets, shells, cartridges :eyeroll: ) under 150 yards you should be fine. A little rough on fur, but good and dead.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't even bother with this guy. He is the same guy who brought us this thread and has since been canned.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=26765


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

That figures, his question was to stupid. :eyeroll:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Yea.....it really was :eyeroll:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Realistically speaking you can probably use anything from the .22 Hornet on up for Coyotes and kill Coyotes. For that matter under perfect circumstances smaller cartridges will work also.

As has been asked already one of the considerations is the distance at which you want to be able to kill Coyotes. If you are thinking 100 yards or less then yes the .44 Remington Magnum or .30-30 Winchester (and other cartridges as well) will kill Coyotes. If you are thinking out to a couple hundred yards then it is time to move to different calibers / cartridges.

In theory the cartridges that shoot flat nose or round nose bullets are not going to be effecient in terms of trajectory (bullet drop), retained energy and retained velocity (with most all bullets a certrain amount of retained velocity down range is required for proper bullet expansion to reliablly kill the critter you are trying to kill).

If you are thinking in terms of out to 200 yards and beyond then it is time to choose a cartridge with more streamlined pointed bullets that slice through the air with ease and retain more downrange velocity and energy and shoot flatter so hitting you intended target is easier requiring less guesstimation in holdover.

For the beginner (and this is MY OPINION) one of the better cartridges for the aspiring Coyote / Varmint Hunter to choose is the .223 Remington. The .223 Remington can be found with bullets ranging in weight from 40grs. to over 70grs. in several different forms, Factory Ammo or Commercial Reloads. The .223 is mild in terms of recoil, and is probably one of the least expensive to shoot of the cartridges I would define as Coyote Cartridges.

For an inexpensive Rifle in .223 Remington Chambering there are a few that come to mind immediately. One would be the Break Open Single Shot NEF Handi Rifles. Another would be the Bolt Action Repeater Stevens Model 200. In addition Walmart shows the Savage Package Rifles complete with Scope and Mounts for not a lot more. All of these are available in .223 Remington as well as other calibers also.

I think the first thing you need to do is figure out what you expect out of the Rifle / Cartridge, what range you expect to shoot at and then go to a few different stores and handle the different rifles you are interested in to get a feel for the Rifles and how they are going to handle in your hands.

Larry


----------

